# Any suggestions for an alternative to Propranolol / Inderal



## charlieparker (Feb 26, 2009)

Anyone got any suggestions for what I try next for performance anxiety (public speaking)? Propranolol is doing funny things to my head (fuzzy, blurry thinking, verging on mini-intermittent headaches) a week or so after taking it. Strange thing is, I was using it fine for about 5-6 years, then suddenly I've developed these side effects...

I could live with them, but for the fact they stay around for several weeks after just one dose and it drives me crazy...

Anyway, I was thinking of pindolol / atenolol etc ?? Any views on the usefulness of these (or other) alternatives and their suitability for performance anxiety?

Many thanks people!


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

pindolol worksd fine for me but its an older beta blocker and may be difficult to get


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Clonidine?


----------



## Buddharoni (Jan 26, 2010)

Bystolic is a new beta blocker that is "supposed" to have less side effects. I take it and it helps with my physical symptoms of anxiety. Since it's new and brand now only, it can be expensive, depending on your insurance.

Best,
Kristen


----------



## megocode3 (Dec 23, 2009)

I've taken beta-blockers almost my whole life for a heart condition and I've tried countless different ones over the years. I'd give atenolol a shot. It's very cheap and doesn't have as many side effects as Propranolol. Talk with your doctor. There's dozens of different beta blockers out there now.


----------



## Anxty (Mar 20, 2009)

Carvedilol possibly. It is a beta and alpha blocker.


----------



## charlieparker (Feb 26, 2009)

Many thanks for all your replies people - I will look into those alternatives !


----------

